# windows 10 (как внести изменения)



## trdess

Можно ли внести изменения в образе windows до его установки. Например отключить обновления, чтобы устанавливать систему с отключенными опциями. В майкрософт по каким то причинам предлагают свои образы, где много всего включено по умолчанию.


----------



## NickM

trdess написал(а):


> Можно ли внести изменения в образе windows до его установки


Полагаю, DISM++ с этим справится, правда Сам данной утилитой/ инструментарием не пользуюсь.


----------



## trdess

Хорошо, спасибо. Почитал про неё, вроде как изменения в образ может вносить, только вот подойдёт ли она для моих целей ? надо смотреть


----------

